# acting classes



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here. Someday I would like to take an acting class. But I am still working on just getting comfortable with basic human interaction. Maybe I could take an online acting class and practice by myself in my room with a video camera and work up to taking classes in person. Thanks for any responses.

Matt


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello and welcome Matt. This sounds like a great idea. I've tried video acting to myself. I had planned on posting them on You Tube to gain some exposure self-therapy, but I always chicken out. I'm not very photogenic and I'm a terrible actress. 

Are you planning on posting your video here...I hope


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No, I don't plan on posting anything for anyone else to see, at least not right away. They will be for my eyes only followed by the recycle bin.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Matt, I too would like to take an acting class someday. I took one in high school once. It was 14 years ago, but I still remember it as a very fun and happy time in my life. Good luck!!!


----------

